# is there a sirius set. ready oem radio for a mk4 platform



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

i want to get sirius for my car but i want to keep the oem look as in no other visable divices so i was wondering if there is a dubble din radio for this?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

if you want no external display or control unit there might be an option for you, but I think you'd be much happier with a small display like the one of the sirrius star base, it has a very small display with a hidden "brain" it will give you song titles and station info, opposed to a solution using the oem display that will only display abbreviated station numbers only
you will also need an aux input for the sirius to import the sound to your stock headunit, we can provide those too


----------



## bhachar (May 19, 2006)

*Re: is there a sirius set. ready oem radio for a mk4 platform (gtiguy18t)*

I just bought a Kenwood Excelon 701 and will be hooking up Sirus this week. I am a little pissed about having my am/fm antenna plus a satellite antenna on top of my roof, but the reciever looks pretty sweet...Check it out....


----------

